# Canvas help please!!



## Imprezalove (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi guys! I wouldn't be here if I didn't try researching the subject for a few hours but I need advice when it comes to canvas and acrylic painting. I have this huge wall in my room I want to do a painting for, approximately 4 feet x 3 yards. Anyways I know I can buy rolled canvas but my question is can I honestly just thumbtack the canvas on my wall pretty tight and just paint away? I'm doing this as a surprise for this girl I like and she's a really good artist. Just don't want to ask her and ruin the surprise... Help please! Thank you!


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

Thumbtacking it? Hrm. I like your thinking!

If you put one tack every few inches, and they stay in... that could work. Honestly, it would work, but the concern would be that the cloth would warp if it was not tight enough - which could potentially be fixed later.

I would highly reccommend that you gesso the canvas as a primer first, but I want you to consider (and I'm by no means discouraging you!) that sometimes the paint seeps through the weaving of the canvas cloth. Don't want you to find any surprises underneath the canvas on your wall one day! 
So... maybe take apart a few trash bags, tape them together, and have that "drop cloth" tightly tacked underneath the canvas.

You could also stretch the canvas... but that's another story. I won't go into detail unless you're curious. 

I've been planning a mural, so I've put way too much thought into this same subject. Don't be afraid to ask for any other advice here!


----------



## woodsss (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's another thought: Why does it have to be canvas? 4x8 is a standard size for building material and it's only a foot shorter than what you are planning. I've used Dibond, for example, for murals that don't go directly on the wall for whatever reason. It's a lightweight aluminum composite material, any sign shop will be able to sell it to you. It's smooth but there are all kinds of methods to give it some texture and you'd need a primer coat under the acrylics anyways. Or you could tour the building material store and find some intrerestingly textured panelling, or whatever doesn't weigh a ton. That just another angle for looking at it, canvas would be nice for sure. Good luck


----------

